# Diablo Vokabelbuch



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2014)

*Diablo Vokabelbuch*​ _
_Auf vielfachen Wunsch der Diablo-Community geht hiermit das PCGHX-Diablo-Vokabelbuch an den Start.
Um es besonders Neulingen zu ermöglichen, den Diskussionen der Diablo-Veteranen überhaupt folgen zu können sollen hier die zahlreichen Abkürzungen und Diablo-speziefischen Ausdrucksweisen gesammelt, wenn möglich übersetzt und erläutert werden.

An der Stelle schönen Dank an ACDSee, der sich die Mühe im Sammelthread  gemacht hat und bereits viele Abkürzungen zusammengetragen hat.
_

Spielfiguren, Attribute, Eigenschaften_



*Abkürzung *
| 
*Langform*
| 
*Übersetzung *
| 
*Erläuterung*

RoS | Reaper of Souls | Ernter der Seelen | Name der Erweiterung / des Add-Ons für Diablo 3
Char | Character | Spielfigur | Die Figur, mit der auf Monsterjangd gegangen wird, die kann sein...  
Barb | Barbarian | Barbar | Ein Barbar, der mit purer Körperkraft durch die Gegner schnetzelt  
Sorc, Wizard, Mage | Sorcerer | Zauberer | Ein Zauberer, der Monster mit Zaubersprüchen umlegt
WD | Witch Doctor | Hexendoktor | Ein Hexendoktor, der mit Hilfe von Untergebenen und Voodoo-Zauber Feinde erledigt
DH | Demon Hunter | Dämonenjäger | Ein Dämonenjäger, der aus der Ferne schnell und unerkannt gegen die Höllen vorschleicht
CS | Crusader | Kreuzritter | Ein Kreuzritter, dessen heilige Aufgabe es ist die Welt vom Bösen zu befreien
Monk | Monk | Mönch | Ein Mönch, der durch seinen Glauben gestärkt dem Schrecken Einhalt gebieten will
STATS | Stats | Eigenschaften (Zahlenwerte) | Statuswerte des Spielers, im Inventarbildschirm mit Klick auf "Details" einsehbar
MainStat |Main Stat | Haupteigenschaft (Zahlenwert) | Hauptstatuswert der Spielfigur, beispielsweise Stärke für Barbaren oder Intelligenz für Zauberer
STR | Strength | Stärke | Aktuelle Stärke der Spielfigur  
DEX | Dexterity | Geschicklichkeit | Aktuelle Geschicklichkeit der Spielfigur
VIT | Vitality | Vitalität/Gesundheit | Aktuelle Gesundheit der Spielfigur
INT | Intelligence | Intelligenz | Aktuelle Intelligenz der Spielfigur
DMG | Damage | Schaden | Menge an Schaden, die ihr oder ein Gegenstand anrichten kann
DPS | Damage per second | Schaden pro Sekunde | Schaden, den ein Gegenstand pro Sekunde (ohne Zusatzfertigkeiten) an einem (einzelnen) Gegner anrichtet
Paper-DPS | Paper damage per second | Angezeigter Schaden pro Sekunde | Schaden, der im Inventarbildschirm angezeigt wird - so viel Schden richtet euer Standardangriff im Mittel pro Sekunde an. Da nicht alle Effekte eingerechnet werden (+x% Schaden durch Feuerfertigkeiten beispielsweise) nur ein grober Anhaltspunkt
CC, CHC | Critical hit chance | Kritische Trefferchance | Die Chance, dass ein Treffer kritisch ist in Prozent
CC | Crowd Control | Monster(massen)kontrolle | Überbegriff für Fähigkeiten, die Monster in ihren Aktionsmöglichkeiten einschränken (etwa einfrieren, betäuben usw.)
ChD | Critical hit damage | Kritischer Trefferschaden | Der Schaden, den kritische Treffer zusätzlich zum normalen Schaden verursachen in Prozent
CD | Cooldown | Abklingzeit | Maß für die Zeit die vergeht, bis eine Fertigkeit erneut einsetzbar ist
CDR | Cooldown Reduction | Abklingzeit Verkürzung | Maß für die Verringerung der Zeit die vergeht, bis eine Fertigkeit erneut einsetzbar ist
Crits | Criticals | Kritische Treffer | Kritische Treffer
RES | Resistancies | Widerstände | Widerstand gegen Elementarschäden wie Freuer, Eis, Blitz,... 
ALLRES | All resistancies | Alle Widerstände | Widerstand gegen alle Schadensarten
Armor | Armor (value) | Rüstung(swert) | Rüstungswert, ein Maß dafür wie gut ein Rüstungsteil euch zu schützen vermag
Dodge | Dodge (chance) | Ausweichchance | Chance, mit der ein Angriff eines Monsters ins Leere geht
LIFE, HP | Life, Health Points | Leben(spunkte) | Maximales Leben der Spielfigur ("Inhalt der Lebenskugel" unten links)
IAS | Increased Attack Speed | Erhöhte Angriffsgeschwindigkeit | Angabe,  um wie viel Prozent schneller die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit der   Spielfigur ist oder anders ausgedrückt wie viel kürzer die Pause   zwischen zwei Angriffen ist
LoH | Life on hit | Leben pro Treffer | Menge an Leben, die euch gutgeschrieben wird wenn ihr ein Monster trefft
LpS | Life per second | Leben pro Sekunde | Menge an Leben, die pro Sekunde automatisch regeneriert wird
LL | Life leech | Lebensdiebstahl | Menge an Leben, die dem Gegner bei einem Treffer gestohlen und euch gutgeschrieben wird in Prozent. Achtung, der Effekt wird in Reaper of Souls ab Level 70 entfernt!
AoE | Area of effect | Flächenwirkung | Bereich in dem eine Fertigkeit eine Wirkung ausübt (beispielsweise Flächenschaden)
Apoc | Arcane power on critical | Arkankraft pro kritischem Treffer | Menge an Arkankraft, die einem Zauberer gutgeschrieben wird wenn er einen kritischen Treffer landet
MF | Magic find | Magiefundbonus | Erhöhung der Chance, einen magischen Gegenstand zu finden in Prozent
GF  | Gold find | Goldfundbonus | Erhöhung des Wertes gefundener Goldhaufen in Prozent  
PROC  | Proc | (Keine wörtliche Übersetzung) | Effekt, der bei einem Treffer automatisch ausgelöst werden kann, ist beispielsweise auf legendären Waffen zu finden
MS | Movement Speed | (Lauf-)Geschwindigkeit | Laufgeschwindigkeit der Spielperson, oft auch die Erhöhung dieser Geschwindigkeit
Thorns | Thorns | Dornen | Dornenschaden den ein Gegner erleidet wenn er euch trifft
Stun | Stun | Betäuben | Betäuben eines Gegners der dadurch für eine gewisse Zeit handlungs- und bewegungsunfähig wird
Fear | Fear | Verängstigen | Verängstigen eines Gegners der dadurch für eine gewisse Zeit die Flucht vor euch ergreifen wird
Freeze | Freeze | Einfrieren | Einfrieren eines Gegners der dadurch für eine gewisse Zeit handlungs- und bewegungsunfähig wird  
Affix | Affix | Eigenschaft (auf Items) | Eigenschaften, die Gegenstände tragen können wie beispielsweise "+85 Stärke" oder "+20 Feuerwiderstand"
Reroll | Reroll | Neu auswürfeln | Ausdruck für das neue Auswürfeln eines Affixes bei der Mystikerin
_


Allgemeine Spielinhalte, Verhaltensweisen, Sonstiges_



*Abkürzung *
| 
*Langform*
| 
*Übersetzung *
| 
*Erläuterung*

  Item | Item | Gegenstand | (Meist anlegbare) Gegenstände  
Loot | Loot | Beute | Alles an Gegenständen, Materialien, Gold usw. was man so finden kann. Die Suche danach wird auch "looten" oder (meist bei spezieller Beute) "farmen" genannt
AH | Auction House | Auktionshaus | Eine spielinterne Handelsplattform von Blizzard zum Handel mit loot gegen Spielgold, wurde zum Start von Reaper of Souls eingestellt
RMAH | Real Money Auction House | Echtgeld Auktionshaus | Eine spielinterne Handelsplattform von Blizzard zum Handel mit loot  gegen echte Euros, wurde zum Start von Reaper of Souls eingestellt
Skill | Skill | Fähigkeit | Fähigkeiten / Fertigkeiten der Spielfigur, im Skillmenu auswählbar
Rare | Rare | Selten | Seltene, gelbe Gegenstände. können mehr und bessere magische Eigenschaften (Affixe) haben als weiße oder blaue Gegenstände
Leg | Legendary | Legendär | Sehr seltene, goldene Gegenstände die noch besser als seltene Gegenstände sein können und besondere Eigenschaften haben können die man auf keinem anderen Gegenstand findet
Set (item) | Set (item) | Set Gegenstand | Sehr seltene grüne Gegenstände. Vergleichbar mit legendären Gegenständen, Set-Gegenstände gewähren aber zusätzliche Boni wenn man mehrere Teile eines Sets gleichzeitig trägt
T1 (Q1) | Torment 1 | Qual 1 | Der höchste Schwierigkeitsgrad des Spiels wird Qual (engl. Torment) genannt. Dieser lässt sich wiederum von Schwierigkeit 1 (T1) bis 6 (T6) anpassen
Torment-only | Torment-only | Exklusiv für Qual | Gegenstände, die nur auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe Qual gefunden werden können
Bounty-only | Bounty-only | Exklusiv für Kopfgelder | Gegenstände, die nur bei Kopfgeldmissionen (aus den Horadrischen Würfeln) gefunden werden können
Bounties  | Bounties | Kopfgelder | Besondere Aufgaben im Erkundungs und Abenteuermodus, für die ein Kopfgeld in Form von Gold und Erfahrungsbonus (und ggf. Portalsteinen / Blutsplitter) ausgesetzt ist, beispielsweise "Töte Monster XY" oder "Läutere den verfluchten Schrein im Gebiet Z"
Shards | Blood Shards | Blutsplitter | Blutsplitter, die bei Kopfgeldern und von den Nephalembossen gesammelt werden können. Die Splitter können bei Kadala (Händlerin) gegen zufällige Gegenstände eines gewünschten Typs ausgetauscht werden (Glücksspiel / gamblen)
Spamming | Spamming | Sehr häufig wiederholen | Exzessives Nutzen einer Fähigkeit, beispielsweise das bombardieren eines Monsters mit der "Arkanen Kugel" des Zaubereres
Rushing | Rushing | Durchrennen | Rennen durch ein Gebiet möglichst ohne sich in Kämpfe zu verwickeln mit dem Ziel einen Ort schnellstmöglich zu erreichen. Bei sehr starken Spielern auch: Beim "durchrushen" grade alles auf dem Weg im vorbeilaufen umlegen
Port, Tele | Teleport | Teleportieren | Fähigkeit, sich von einem Ort zu einem nahegelegenen ohne Zeitverzögerung zu bewegen um so Weite Strecken schnell zu überbrücken oder sich aus Gefahrensituationen schnell zu entfernen
Rift | Rift | Graben, Spalte | Ausdruck für die Nephalemportale, die man im Abenteuermodus für je 5 Portalsteine bei Orek öffnen kann
P123 | Paragon-Level 123 | Paragon-Level 123 | Paragon-Level sind weitere Level die nach erreichen von Stufe 70 (ohne RoS: 60) erreicht werden können. Dient vorrangig der Langzeitmotivation da es besonders für hohe Paragon-Level extrem vieler Erfahrungspunkte bedarf
Gamble | Gamble | Glücksspiel | Das Eintauschen von Blutsplittern bei Kadala gegen zufällige Gegenstände eines gewünschten Typs (Glücksspiel)
Squishy | Squishy | Schwammig | Eine Spielfigur, die nur durch ständiges ausweichen überleben kann da bereits einzelne Treffer sie töten
Glasscannon | Glasscannon | Glaskanone | Ein Aufbau einer Spielfigur, der ohne Rücksicht auf andere Statuswerte nur einen maximalen Schadenswert erreichen soll. Glaskanonen verteilen extrem viel Schaden, sind aber oft auf Mitspieler angewiesen die ihnen die Monster vom Leib halten da sie sofort sterben wenn sie ernsthaft getroffen werden
Tank | Tank | Panzer |  Ein Aufbau einer Spielfigur, der ohne Rücksicht auf andere Statuswerte nur einen maximalen Zähigkeitswert erreichen soll. Tanks stecken extrem viel Schaden ein ohne zu sterben, sind aber oft auf Mitspieler angewiesen die großen Schaden verursachen können da die Tanks selbst meist nur wenig austeilen können
k | kilo | Kilo, x1.000 | Vorsilbe (Präfix) "kilo", bedeutet das Tausendfache
kk, m | kilokilo, mega | Kilokilo, Mega, x1.000.000 | Vorsilbe (Präfix) "mega", bedeutet das Millionenfache, die Abkürzung "kk" für "Tausend mal das Tausendfache" hat sich in der Szene wohl durchgesetzt weil die Masse der Spieler nicht wusste was hinter "kilo" im Standardsystem kommt...
Push | Push | Drücken, hier meist: Leveln | Etwas pushen bedeutet die Spielweise so anpassen, dass ein bestimmter Wert besonders gesteigert werden kann, meist wird die Erfahrung gepusht was ein anderer Ausdruck für "(power)leveln" ist
Gear | Gear | Ausrüstung | Die Gesamtheit an Ausrüstungsgegenständen, die eine Spielfigur gerade trägt
Mats | Materials | Materialien | Materialien, mit denen Gegenstände verbessert oder neue Gegenstände erschaffen werden können, beispielsweise Edelsteine, Arkanstaub, vergessene Seelen usw.
Build, Skillung | Build | Aufbau der Spielfigur | Aufbau einer Spielfigur hinsichtlich ihres Gears und der Skillung um ein möglichst optimales Ergebnis zu erzielen, beispielsweise Nutzung vieler Gegenstände die "+x% zu Kälte Fertigkeiten" und/oder "Erhöht den Schaden von Arkane Kugel um x%" als Affix haben um einen Zauberer zu spielen der hauptsächlich mit dem Frost-Orb angreift
Crafts | Crafts | Hergestellte Gegenstände | Gegenstände, die vom Schmied aus Materialien hergestellt werden, vorausgesetzt der benötigte Plan für den Gegenstand ist bekannt
OP | Overpowered | Übermächtig | Ausdruck für einen viel zu starken Spielinhalt. Dies kann eine Fertigkeit oder ein spezielles Monster und vieles mehr sein
IMBA | Inbalanced | Unausgewogen | Ein unausgewogener Spielinhalt, der verglichen mit anderen Inhalten viel zu stark oder viel zu schwach ist.
Uber | Uber | Übertrieben, extrem | Ein Kunstwort, das besonders Starke Varianten eines Spielinhaltes (meist: Monsters) von normalen unterscheiden soll, beispielsweise den normalen "Ghom" vom "Uber-Ghom" welcher nur durch Infernale Maschinen zu erreichen ist und im normalen Spielverlauf nicht auftauchen kann
EXP, XP, EP | Experience | Erfahrung | Menge an Erfahrungspunkten, die zum erreichen höherer Level / Paragonlevel benötigt werden
Gems | Gems | Edelsteine | Edelsteine verschiedener Klassen und Qualitäten, die in gesockelte Gegenstände eingesetzt werden können oder als Zahlungsmittel beim Verzaubern legendärer Gegenstände verlangt werden können
Cube | Cube | Würfel | Belohnung für das Abschließen aller Kopfgelder eines Aktes von Tyrael. Ein kleines Würfelchen, das innen größer ist als außen (Timelord-Technik?!) und beim öffnen viele Gegenstände (vor allem Materialien) für den Spieler bereit hält. Manche legendäre Gegenstände lassen sich nur in diesen Würfelchen finden
DW | Dual wielded | Beidhändig | Die Nutzung zweier Waffen gleichzeitig
Mainhand | Main hand | Haupthand | Die Haupthand der Spielfigur, die die Hauptwaffe führt
Offhand | Off hand | Nebenhand | Die Nebenhand der Spielfigur, die eine Nebenwaffe, ein Schild, eine Quelle usw. führen kann
Splitfarming | Splitfarming | Aufgeteilte Suche | Eine Methode um schnell an viele horadrische Würfelchen zu kommen, indem eine Party sich aufteilt und in einem Mehrspieler-Spiel einzeln auf Kopfgeldjagd geht, auch aktübergreifend
Drop Rate | Drop rate | Chance auf Auffinden | Die Chance, dass ein bestimmter Gegnertyp in einer bestimmten Schwierigkeitsstufe einen bestimmten Gegenstand fallen lässt. Beispiel: Die Chance, dass ein Elite-Gegner auf Qual 1 beim Tod ein "Hauch des Todes" fallen lässt beträgt (aktuell) 31%. Diese Rates werden häufig angepasst und oft nicht öffentlich preisgegeben
Nerf | Nerf | (Keine wörtliche Übersetzung) | Eine Veränderung des Spiels von Blizzard mit dem Ziel, eine zu starke Fähigkeit abzuschwächen, beispielsweise den Explosionsradius des Frost-Orbs zu reduzieren weil dieser unverhältnismäßig groß war
Fix | Fix | Reparieren | Meist im Sinne von Bug-Fix gemeint, eine Korrektur des Spiels von Blizzard das einen Spielfehler entfernt oder die Stabilität des Spiels verbessert
Buff | Buff | (fein)schleifen/polieren | Buffs sind Fähigkeiten, die zeitlich begrenzt Attribute des Spielers oder der ganzen Gruppe verbessern, beispielsweise der Schrei "Kampfrausch" des Barbaren, der Schaden und kritische Trefferchance zeitweilig erhöht
Farmen | Farming | Farmen | Spielen mit dem Ziel, einen (meist bestimmten) Gegenstand zu erhalten. Beispielsweise farmen von horadrischen Würfelchen um an die Legendären Gegenstände zu kommen die nur in diesen enthalten sein können. Auch: Gold-Farmen zur möglichst schnellen Erhöhung des Kontostandes
Luck(er) | Luck(er) | Glück(spilz) | Spieler, der bei gefundenen Gegenständen sehr viel Glück hat, oft ohne es darauf anzulegen. Beispielsweise Hobbyspieler die durch großes Glück einen sehr guten Gegenstand in 30 Minuten finden wo andere nach zwei Wochen farmen leer ausgehen
BoA  | Binding on Account | Accountgebunden | Attribut von Gegenständen das verhindert, dass der Gegenstand an andere Spieler weitergegeben werden kann, beispielsweise auf Materialien und Legendären/Setgegenständen (Ausnahme: Legs/Sets sind eine bestimmte Zeit innerhalb der Gruppe handelbar, die beim Auffinden des Gegenstandes anwesend war)
RNG  | Random Number Generator | Zufallsgenerator | Eigentlich ein Ausdruck für eine Funktion die (möglichst) zufällige Zahlenfolgen ausgibt, wird häufig im Sinne von "Zufall" benutzt
PvE | Player versus Enemies | Spieler gegen Computergegner | Beschreibung für das spielen gegen Computergegner, hier: Monster
PvP | Player versus Player | Spieler gegen Spieler | Beschreibung für das spielen gegen andere menschliche Spieler
HC | Hardcore | Hardcore | Spielmodus, in dem der Tod der Spielfigur das unwiederufliche Ende des Spiels (und Verlust aller Habseligkeiten der Figur) zur Folge hat
SC | Softcore | Softcore | Normaler Spielmodus, in dem eine getötete Spielfigur einfach wiederbelebt werden kann und keine weiteren Konsequenzen drohen außer das reparieren von durch den Tod beschädigter Gegenstände
NPC | Non-person Character | Computergenerierte Figur | Computergesteuerte, freundliche Figur wie beispielsweise Händler, Passanten, Begleiter
OS | Open Socket | Leerer Sockel | Ein Sockel in einem Gegenstand der noch keinen Edelstein enthält
SOJ | Stone of Jordan | Stein von Jordan | Legendärer Ring der in jedem Diablo Spiel vorkommt und zu Zeiten von Diablo2 sogar als (inoffizielles) Zahlungsmittel gehandelt wurde
RoRG | Ring of Royal Grandeur | Ring des Königlichen Prunks | Sehr begehrter Ring aus einem horadrischen Würfelchen der die Anzahl der für Setboni benötigten Gegenstände um eins reduziert (ab mindestens zwei Set-Teilen)
Bluepost | Bluepost | Blauer Eintrag | Ein offizieller Post eines Blizzard-Mitarbeiters in deren Forum, der oft bis dato interne Infos zum Spiel enthält oder Rückschlüsse aufzukünftige Spielentwicklungen zulässt. Da Blizzard-Mitarbeiter in ihrem Forum in blau schreiben werden diese Posts Blueposts genannt

Für alle, die nach speziellen Gegenständen und Sets suchen sei die Seite D3MaxStats genannt.

Ergänzungen, Korrekturen aller Art sind immer willkommen. Einfach eine PN mit entsprechendem Inhalt an mich senden und das Vokabelheftchen wird bei nächster Gelegenheit aktualisiert. Diskussionen können falls nötig weiterhin hier geführt werden.


----------

